# Coche solar



## raulmerlin (Oct 31, 2005)

Wenas!!! Tengo 16 años, y soy un friki de la electronica desde siempre. Pero el problema es que aún no tengo conocimientos para hacer cosas k me encantarían, y por eso me meto aki, pa ver si me podeis exar una manita...

Últimamente vengo pensando en hacerme un prototipo de coche solar (teledirigido...) y pensé en colocar paneles k me dieran el máximo voltaje para mover el coxe, y k si en algun momento el coxe no recogiera suficiente luz como para moverlo x si sólo, k combinara la energía producida por los paneles con la energía de una batería... Es posible??

Agradecería también enlaces donde estudiarme este tipo de temas y electronica en general. 

Muchas gracias a todos. Un futuro ingeniero en electrónica


----------



## Nacho (Nov 3, 2005)

Hola Raul,

Para poder realizar la conmutación entre el panel solar y la bateria se puede utilizar un circuito muy simple compuesto por 2 diodos, uno para cada fuente de alimentación. Como el voltaje de salida del panel solar es variable, se debe tener una suma de voltajes entre paneles mayor al voltaje entregado por la bateria. Es decir si tienes una bateria de 6 voltios, el voltaje del panel debe ser de 7.2 voltios, de esta forma el coche tomaria el voltaje del panel solar, cuando el voltaje del panel caiga por debajo de 7.2 voltios, entraria a funcionar la bateria, mientras el panel vuelva a tener minimo 7.2 voltios.

Para los diodos puedes utilizar los clásicos 1N4004, que te soportan hasta 1 amperio.

* cerca de 0.6 voltios por diodo, esto debido al voltaje a su voltaje de umbral.

En el adjunto te muestro como debes conectar los diodos.

Saludos,
Nacho.


----------



## davori69 (Ene 9, 2007)

Hola, yo tambiene stoy interesado en ello, la unica diferencia es que yo quiero conmutar entre dos fuentes de igual tension, sabeis algo?

David


----------



## RiPeRcOp (Dic 21, 2007)

Hola, yo quiero realizar lo mismo, abra alguna forma de que se explique de mejor manera?


----------



## daguilarh (Dic 29, 2009)

Y una pregunta: en ese esquema, la placa solar recargaría la bateria?
Gracias


----------

